# Should I keep my vet?



## Victor (Jun 8, 2019)

I first took my cat to a  experienced vet last October
because cat had low appetite for a long time and was underweight. He said the
cat looked normal and he did not recommend a blood test.
Despite trying new foods, cat gained no weight. In February he saw the cat again
he also did not recommend a blood test. Well, I finally went this week and had a test
done. Cat has high thyroid level, very unusual for his age, needs medicine. Whoknows how long?

The doc is close, easy to see, reasonably priced.
But why didn't he insist on a blood test? Is this a bad sign?


----------



## Ronni (Jun 8, 2019)

Yes it’s a bad sign. I’d change vets.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2019)

My cat had similar symptoms and the vet diagnosed kidney failure without a blood test...she also could not tolerate ordinary cat food. She lived on salmon and tuna for the rest of her life. Vets vary enormously, even within one practise. The best advice is to ask other pet owners about their experiences. You may have to travel further to get your pet treated, but it's worth it for the sake of the animal.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 12, 2019)

It also depends on your level of acceptable vet. medicine. Some want the same level of medical care as humans. others don't want to spend lots of pets. Your vet has to match your expectations.


----------

